# Thunder Wells is now Available



## TWErvin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

My newest novel was released this week 

The short description:
_No one ever said surviving an alien invasion would be easy.

Jack Fairbanks made it through the initial wave of attacks, but now the Mawks have seeded the Earth with dozers and crawlers, tracking beasts that crave human flesh and are bent on hunting the remnants of humankind to extinction.

Joined by Lucia, a hardened urban survivor, Jack finds himself caught up in a secret plan to turn the course of the invasion. Can a college sophomore and a ragtag force of soldiers survive when the Mawks descend from orbit and begin their final assault?_

*Link*: *More information/Where Available*
_




_


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 16, 2016)

I downloaded the sample of this and really liked the voice - I'll be picking it up as soon as I get to the end of a few beta promises


----------



## Juliana (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks fun! Congratulations.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 19, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I downloaded the sample of this and really liked the voice - I'll be picking it up as soon as I get to the end of a few beta promises


Great, *Jo Zebedee*. I look forward to your thoughts.



Juliana said:


> Looks fun! Congratulations.


Thank you, *Juliana*


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 20, 2017)

And update: *Thunder Wells* is now available in audiobook format (narrated by Jonathan Waters). If you enjoy audiobooks in conjunction with print/ebook (or even as opposed to), and you're looking for a fast-paced post-apocalyptic alien invasion novel, *Thunder Wells* might be for you.

Here's a link to my blog where you can find out more, and direct links to where it's available (Amazon, Audible, iTunes).
*Link*: *Thunder Wells is Now Available in Audio*

===
No one ever said surviving an alien invasion would be easy.

Jack Fairbanks made it through the initial wave of attacks, but now the Mawks have seeded the Earth with dozers and crawlers, tracking beasts that crave human flesh and are bent on hunting the remnants of humankind to extinction.

Joined by Lucia, a hardened urban survivor, Jack finds himself caught up in a secret plan to turn the course of the invasion. Can a college sophomore and a ragtag force of soldiers survive when the Mawks descend from orbit and begin their final assault?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 23, 2017)

_Two Ends of the Pen _posted a review of *Thunder Wells *this morning!

If you have a moment, click on over and see what Debra Martin had to say.

Link: *Review: THUNDER WELLS by Terry W. Ervin II*


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 24, 2017)

Good luck. Hope it does well


----------



## Droflet (Jun 24, 2017)

Good going, Terry. Best of luck with it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> Good luck. Hope it does well





Droflet said:


> Good going, Terry. Best of luck with it.


Thanks, *Foxbat* and *Droflet*!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Oct 13, 2017)

If you have a moment, check out my interview with the _Toledo City Paper_, where they highlight *Thunder Wells*.

Link: *Sci-Fi Author Terry W. Ervin II's Latest is Set in Toledo*


----------

